# Wago 750-8202 Problem Enocean  750-642



## hofstetter (20 November 2014)

HI Leute.

Brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe!

Laut der Produktbeschreibung der Enocean Klemme 750-642 werden alle 750er Controller unterstützt.


Ich habe nur bei den Zielsystemeinstellungen den 750-8202er ausgewählt, die notwendigen Libs geladen und bekomme schon 2 Fehlermeldungen.

Hab genau das selbe mit meinem 750-880er probiert. Hier funktioniert es tadelos.







Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Mafiatorte (20 November 2014)

Hallo,

das ist ein Problem was mit den Wago Controllern der PFC Serie öfter mal auftritt und liegt daran das die Hardwarearchitektur der PFC´s anders ist als die der Übrigen SPS-Controller von Wago.

Solltest du diese Funktionen nicht brauchen, kannst du sie einfach in den Übersetzungsoptionen vom Kompilieren ausschließen. Wenn du sie dringend brauchst, würde ich mich mal an den Wago Support wenden, die sind eigentlich immer Recht hilfsbereit.

lg
Mafiatorte


----------

